# Tibor everglades & backcountry?



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a everglades currently on my 8wt that will share double duty on my 9wt and was curious what the thoughts and opinions are on the backcountry? Looking to use it on a 7wt & 8wt. How does it sound, adequate drag etc? Trying to decide on whether to get another everglades or give the backcountry a shot. Chasing reds in Texas and Louisiana is the main hunt.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gregg

I love both my Everglades and Backcountry. The backcountry has a very soft drag. Its designed to catch big fish with a small tippet. The drag is not a lock down drag witch i dont like anyway. But its like butter. Its got a suttle sound which i like also. 

i fish the backcountry on my 6 and 7. Its a perfect match.

I would try it.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

That's the kind of info I was looking for, especially in regards to the drag. Thanks man!


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

The drag in the backcountry is a horseshoe of cork that is applying pressure to the spool verses the draw bar cork disc of the everglades. I was never a big fan of the backcountry because of the very light drag. I use a freestone on my 6wt. RPLXi and love it....consider looking at one of those?


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

> The drag in the backcountry is a horseshoe of cork that is applying pressure to the spool verses the draw bar cork disc of the everglades.  I was never a big fan of the backcountry because of the very light drag.  I use a freestone on my 6wt. RPLXi and love it....consider looking at one of those?


Thanks for the breakdown on the drag system. I haven’t looked at the freestones I have only been looking at another everglades or backcountry. The only other brand I had been eyeing is Abels since if you look around you find good deals on new super 6's and 7's. Just don’t think i need the power of another everglades for my lighter rods since the reds in Texas just don’t get that big. Pretty much set on either an Abel or Tibor. Decision decisions decisions.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My backcountry drag is felt, not cork.


http://www.tiborreel.com/diagrams/08_tibldia.pdf


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

To the OP, with the size of the reds you get in LA, the Signature Series 7/8 or even the 5/6 will give you a drag equal to the Everglades and less weight. 

That said, I seen folks take hundreds of reds to 20lbs and even a 42lb jack crevalle on the BC, and tons of false albacore ---- the jack just showed up and was not targeted, everything else was.

Just never really been a fan of the drag knob and was scared if I dropped it, with my luck, that know would be what hit the ground/concrete/pavement/boat deck first and either break or bend, rendering the reel MIA for at least that trip.

Bottom line, nothing leaves Tibor that won't do way more than it should!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

> My backcountry drag is felt, not cork.
> 
> 
> http://www.tiborreel.com/diagrams/08_tibldia.pdf


Hmmm, I see that it's now "constalube felt"...must have changed somewhere over the years....I'm 99.9% sure that the first ones that came out were cork....I would imaging though that the felt would be WAY better for this type of drag anyways...


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> > My backcountry drag is felt, not cork.
> >
> >
> > http://www.tiborreel.com/diagrams/08_tibldia.pdf
> ...


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Ended up ordering a crimson backcountry with a redfish engraving today, hopefully I love it as much as my everglades.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Ended up ordering a crimson backcountry with a redfish engraving today, hopefully I love it as much as my everglades.


Great choice. If you dont hit me up! I will take it!


----------

